# PLEASE - give me some advise on my site! Help needed



## Fresh Cuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Would really like some feedback on our new website! We just aren't getting the sales we thought we would. Have people visiting the site but no one purchasing and we are wondering if its the site or how people view it for the first time they see it?

We have more stock arriving next week, hoodies and jumpers and will do a proper photo shoot when these arrive and update the site then. Do you think this will give it more credibility when its updated to include these or what do you think is missing!! It might just be our designs or pricing but we have tried 30% sales and still no one is biting!! 

Any advise good or bad would be appreciated. Just wondering if there is something obvious on the site that we are missing!!

Fresh Cuts Clothing - Limited Edition

Thanks in advance for any help! we need it!


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

Change the template. I think u r using shopify. So you can try different template. Your site is on two base color. I think you should have colorful website because you are selling cloths.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

The first thing I see when I go to your site is a blank shirt - put your designs up there in the hero image area.

Other than that, all you can do is promote, promote, promote to get the word out. The more people who see your site, the better the chance that someone will make a purchase.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Shopify is the problem. Ask yourself this, if people were getting rich off using shopify, wouldn't big brand stores use it as well? 

It would only make sense, no need for a web developer, no need for update teams, etc. It's a self sufficient website right? 

Wrong, Shopify is exact that. A pre-designed cart. You have very limited ability to market with true SEO power, the conversions from Facebook and other Social Media platforms are bare to none unless you pay hundreds a month for addons. 

The site looks nice, but it is very (boring) at the same time. You need something that can engage your users.. maybe a blog, or quick BTS (Behind The Scenes) videos. 

This is a brand and you have some nice shirts. Do not feel shy on investing into your new company. The more money you spend on your company the more money you can make! 

Sometimes people think less is more, not when it comes to selling on the internet. Why? Because if you are buying add words, and marketing with real cash, some competitor is and he is taking all your dough. 

You know the little banners you see around this site? They cost $1,000's of US Dollars per month to be hosted there. I have seen VersaTrans forever posted here. They are not afraid to spend money to get clients. 

Marketing is always the best option, if you cannot figure out social media, or SEO. Hire someone! Your pocket will hate you now, but your bank account will love you later. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you installed Google Analytics on your site to see if anyone is looking at it. This is important information to know. Next, what are you doing to drive people to see it. You can't just assume that because you have put up a site that people will know about it much less rush to purchase from it. Start reading about SEO and web marketing to get ideas of where to go from here.


----------



## Fresh Cuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the feedback - appreciate it! Just a few questions
@xfuture - 'Shopify is the problem. Ask yourself this, if people were getting rich off using shopify, wouldn't big brand stores use it as well? '

I thought shopify is a good platform to start with no? relatively cheep set up costs and easy to manage! I dont see how using shopify would some how take away my conversions from Facebook/social media they are all linked on the site? Or do they maybe I don't understand it. More info on this would be appreciated! It has SEO and that I have updated and using goodgle adwords as well to drive traffic.

One thing I will admit is the site is a tad boring and needs more product shots/loookbook!! This will be updated later in the week after I get a photoshoot done when my hoodies and jumpers arrive.

Lack of sales might just be that im an Irish company trying to sell t-shirts in winter! Its pretty cold here now as well.....I do have hoodies and jumpers on the way so hoping this might help sales.


Any other advise would be appreciated on amendments that I could make!

Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

I think, if you don't know about coding and other stuffs than shopify is your best buddy. Why? There are lots of things to cover when you are customizing your website and if you don't know e-commerce platform coding well enough you could hurt your business.It's not like you just create a website and done with it. What about the security of the website and other stuffs. SEO is totally different field where you want to rank higher for the particular keyword in the search engine. But all these things come after you make your website secure and user friendly.

Thanks.


----------



## Fresh Cuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Any other ideas on updates I could do to the site? Like I said I am getting in new stock this week and doing a photoshoot next week to update the images, I think this will add a lot! 

Am i getting the point across that the t-shirts are limited edition and premium quality or is the about us page a bit bland?


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay. This is my first impression of your website. 

I was slightly confused about the nature of Fresh Cuts. I thought you were just selling t-shirt. 

So I would put the info on Learn More, on the first page right under the image of the Call for Art rather than expecting people to click on Learn More. 

Also "designed by you for you" needs to be center front, not on the left hand side where I didn't notice it until I looked at the website a second time. When you click on the limited edition image, you get an error page (page not found)


The About Us, Contact Us, FAQ seems to be buried under Company. While I was looking for it, I saw Company and just click on it by chance. Maybe try placing it on the top of navigation; Your call.

Also, as a customer, I like to see the face of the person I'm working with. Establishes trust. Your about us is just about the company's mission. Who are the people behind this company? (Various local and international designers.) Who are these people? Are they on your social media pages? I looked, but didn't see any faces in the place except the model and a winner of a contest. Again, your call.

Relax. It's takes time to establish trust especially on the web. All the best.


----------



## Fresh Cuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate your input and agree with it all. I think once I get this photoshoot done and the new images updated it will create this trust you talk about. Will show off more of the brand and what we are about rather than just random pictures really.

Seriously thinking of updating the navigation toolbar to the top of the page as well as im not sure its really working on the side and like you said its hard to see that there is actually two sections - shop & company.

Will get back on when I have it updated to see what you think then but thanks again for your input - appreciate the time!


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

xfuture said:


> Shopify is the problem. Ask yourself this, if people were getting rich off using shopify, wouldn't big brand stores use it as well?
> 
> It would only make sense, no need for a web developer, no need for update teams, etc. It's a self sufficient website right?
> 
> ...


he or she pretty much covered it. having worked with a lot of small businesses, their experience in terms of getting a "site they like" is easier to accomplish by going with something other shopify. 

his last line sums it best. if you have questions, ask away...i'd be glad to help. hopefully the more questions i can answer about web design and development, the more of my tshirt questions can be answered in return.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

The home page doesn't look very nice maybe it would look nicer with a group of people wearing some of your clothes rather than the individual items as they look creased which to me doesn't look very professional.


----------



## Fresh Cuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys!

So I have just updated my site now with the product shots and think it is looking a lot better! Have moved a good few things around on the homepage and am quite happy with it now.

What do you think? My head has been stuck in it the last week so I might be missing some obvious mistakes. would appreciate some feedback or views if you had time!

Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## Fresh Cuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys!

So I have just updated my site now with the product shots and think it is looking a lot better! Have moved a good few things around on the homepage and am quite happy with it now.

What do you think? My head has been stuck in it the last week so I might be missing some obvious mistakes. would appreciate some feedback or views if you had time!

Thanks for the help in advance!!

Fresh Cuts Clothing - Limited Edition


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Fresh Cuts said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would really like some feedback on our new website! We just aren't getting the sales we thought we would. Have people visiting the site but no one purchasing and we are wondering if its the site or how people view it for the first time they see it?
> 
> ...


 Personally, IMO, the "FRESH" designs are way too simple & a bit boring. I'd definitely change the font to something more decorative & without the plain square behind it. Today's trend seems to be the distressed or vintage look & doesn't seem to be a passing fad. Try using a distressed background. Doesn't have to be really special & don't let it dominate the shirt & detract from your brand name. The design criticism isn't meant to be harsh, but nothing more than my personal opinion.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

@Fresh Cuts, Sorry for the delay. I have been working on a bunch of custom orders for clients. To answer your questions about Shopify....... 

Don't get me wrong, Shopify is simple and easy to use, but that comes at a price. AKA limiting factor of what can be done and how you can promote it. I am not even sure if Shopify will allow you to create social media feeds where customers can chat via hashtags. This is a big thing, people want to buy a shirt and post a selfie in it and have 15 seconds of fame via your social media channels. 

As for conversions and Shopify, You are limited to just basic Google Analytics. You cannot use In Depth E-Commerce tools such as user data import and seeing exactly what products each user looks at the most. 

These are very important tools for any shirt maker. Why? because it helps you get rid of the stuff that isn't selling and the ability to see trends in what stuff your customer base likes. Remember if we think a shirt is cool, only 15% of people usually also think it is cool. 

To be successful you need to have tools. AKA A good website, the ability to spend money on marketing, and the niche for self promotion (or hiring someone) to do so. 

Shopify in my humble opinion is something people use on a shoestring budget. Which in my mind shows me as a business owner they are not willing to commit and/or push all the chips in. With that mindset you fall as part of the 92% of online businesses that will fail in the first year. 

The ratio I use is simple. I spend $150 USD per month on Google AdWords and $200 per month on Facebook Ad's. This helps my exposure and brings people to my site. Once they are there is it up to the designs to sell themselves which they do quite well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## NinaX (Jan 29, 2016)

I think not bad website with casual clothes)


----------



## Inkc (Nov 4, 2014)

Good site, fast and easy, but the dude who is modelling your clothes is scaring the crap out, ask him to relax a bit and maybe have a neutral expression.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Inkc said:


> Good site, fast and easy, but the dude who is modelling your clothes is scaring the crap out, ask him to relax a bit and maybe have a neutral expression.


The fashion industry is based on strong and bold looks. Blank stares or even smiles are a no-no. LOL

Look at a runway fashion show on TV and you'll see them mean muggin' when they walk and pose. haha


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

first off...

i DESPISE that mailing list popup. 

in reading a bunch of e-com books, mailing lists at CHECKOUT can drive sales away, but opening with your marketing pitch will drive people away from even browsing your site. soft sell your mailing list and make it an OPT-INTO option at checkout. then, you'll have a powerful mailing list full of people that really want to get your news, offers and contests etc.

i hate popups and one for a mailing list is a huge turnoff in particular. the same thing goes for accounts. don't push them. i hate having to create an account to buy something from a shop i may never re-visit. you don't want to put obstacles in front of a purchase. multi-page checkouts cause shopping carts to be abandoned too, but i haven't even gotten into your site that i'm already angry with. LOL

OK, other than that... i like the simplicity of the site and the nice clear thumbnails. navigation is straightforward.

oh, and the font (?) for the logo? not a fan, it looks busted, and is at odds with the urban sounding name that to me means "funky hip hop beats". i'd picture something more like a handwritten script font, a graffiti font or something simple and high tech. i get how the segmentation is supposed to imply the logo was cut up, but there has to be a few dozen fonts that convey that idea better like "shattered" & "broken" fonts.

more than anything though, lose the popup. there's a reason they make popup blockers.


----------



## kimki1 (Jun 8, 2015)

goodhairtees said:


> Okay. This is my first impression of your website.
> 
> I was slightly confused about the nature of Fresh Cuts. I thought you were just selling t-shirt.
> 
> ...


This is excellent advice....


----------



## anoclothingco (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Tyler!

Personally I think the website looks very professional!

I do agree with others that the male model is a sort of "draw away". It would be more compelling if he was smiling, or at least having a more neutral look. The model looks "out of it" for lack of a better word, and customers can see that.

Perhaps try changing that up, but other than that the website looks great! Marketing seems to be one of the most difficult tasks in a start up. Just don't give up and something will eventually budge.

Good luck!


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

I hope you are having a great business ..Try paid marketing on Instagram..it will be of great use.push your products to the target audience and remarket them...


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

On your home page, it should say 'RESPONSIBILITY' not 'RESPONSABILITY.'


----------

